# I need a favor - TBT Spam Acct Crusade



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Do ye have what it takes to be a crusader?


So what's this?​
Okay, so what's going on with this is I'm doing a bit of TBT cleanup. I'm banning every account we can find that comes across as spam. No, I'm not deleting the accounts. Unfortunately that is outside of my scope of ability. Instead of doing it all myself, which can get quite overbearing, I'm asking you, the fellow TBT browsers to help me in my little crusade. Some people have said it's fun, and you guys can do whatever you want to make it so. Work together, have contests, the sky's the limit. It's your game, I'm just here doing the modwork on my end.


What's a spammer look like?​
You may notice an odd profile description, or odd posting, or even a signature containing links. Some of the people that have been doing this for a bit also have some excellent advice for you to look at.





Capella said:


> Yeah it's easy to find them now, just go to the members list check the recently joined ones and if they have two capital letters then they're one of those accounts.





Chibiusa said:


> Yeah, definitely. Usually with spam accounts their ages are also like around 25-40 years old, but then again there's some users around that age on this site anyway. But yeah, will keep an eye out.





LittleBeary said:


> Mostly what I do, is I check for these things:
> - Junior Member
> - No posts
> - No avatar
> ...





Yui Z said:


> I found a few which didn't have numbers or lowercase letters. Ones which sound like company-looking names are worth checking too (so not names like, Mayor_____ etc).




FAQ​
*Q:* Hey, I sent you a list, but you never responded.
*A:* I don't have the time to go through every single name if the profiles aren't linked. You don't need to do anything fancy, but in your PM's, if you could even do a list such as the quote below, I'd be more than happy to do it. Copying and pasting the links is fine! I'm going to see their username anyway on their profile, so it doesn't bother me at all to see a bunch of links.




			
				LittleBeary said:
			
		

> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?8749-SatVij55
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?24540-SAUFelix
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?27093-SaulBrans
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?20765-SaulLeboe
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?39594-SaulMccue



*Q:* How will I know if you're too full up to do anymore?
*A:* I hold on to them for later on. I'll send you a reply when I get through your PM'd list.

*Q:* How can I tell if a user has already been banned while I'm looking?
*A:* Their name will show up brown. Their user-title will say something along the lines of banned or suspended, and when you go to their profile you won't be able to send or see their visitor messages.

*Q:* How long will you be doing this?
*A:* I have no idea.

*Q:* Is this actually helping anything? 
*A:* I'm actually not sure myself. They can't log back in, and usually they don't come back after day-one anyway, but I feel like it contributes towards a cleaner feeling, and it gives everyone (not just me) something to do if they want to. So, all around it seems like it is. I've also had the chance to talk to many users I don't normally talk to, and it's nice to get to know people. I'm using the same tag for banning people in or system for each one, so I may go back one day and see about taking some further action to fully get rid of the accounts.

*Q:* What about just old accounts that haven't been used or posted with?
*A:* If they don't look like a spammer, I don't think it's a good idea to send them my way. I can't delete accounts, just ban them. TBT is a come-and-go community, so anything like that would kind of be counter-productive. It won't free up names.

*Q:* Can I send my list to any mod?
*A:* Please only send them to me.

*Q:* Can we make a game out of this? 
*A:* By all means! Have fun!

*Q:* I'm not sure about this account... do I send it?
*A:* Please do. I look at the accounts before banning them, so I have no problems checking them over.

*Q:* I posted the list in the thread and didn't get a response. Did you do it?
*A:* Probably not. Please PM them to me.

*Q:* How many do I have to send at once?
*A:* Gosh, you can send as many as you like. I have people sending one at a time, and others sending well over 60. It's your call. It's not required so there's really no restrictions.

*Q:* How many have you gotten so far?
*A:* Hard to say. It'd be nice to have a counter but I can't keep track of it. I'd like to say 800-900.

*There's an 'un-official' spam-chat if you want to work together: *here.​


----------



## Alice (Jul 17, 2014)

Sure thing. I've seen one or two in the past. I'll keep an eye on the new users.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2014)

I saw one last night so when I am back on my PC I will go then my browser history

If you are in the most recent visitors list do we still message you or no


----------



## WonderK (Jul 17, 2014)

Never seen any users with a description like that. If I see any, I'll let you know.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 17, 2014)

I saw a couple of these a couple of weeks ago, and I often look at people's profiles (not in the stalker way!) Will keep an look out.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks guys  No rush, they usually don't even post, but I'd still like to get rid of the accounts to cut back on some of the problems for the ones that do.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll keep an eye out for them as well!​


----------



## Capella (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm gonna help look too 
I've found one so far (I think)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I've been finding a lot so far.
Would you like me to pm you multiple users at once?


----------



## Lauren (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Capella said:


> I'm gonna help look too
> I've found one so far (I think)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



You did, and that's fine, and oh my god.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 17, 2014)

will absolutely keep an eye out! didnt know there had been an increase ):


----------



## Capella (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah it's easy to find them now, just go to the members list check the recently joined ones and if they have two capital letters then they're one of those accounts.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Capella said:


> Yeah it's easy to find them now, just go to the members list check the recently joined ones and if they have two capital letters then they're one of those accounts.



Yeah.. Capella sent me a long... long list and it turns out she's right after reading the descriptions and emails.


----------



## Flop (Jul 17, 2014)

Well I got a giant list to find out Cap got em all. Never mind. ;-;


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

As long as the acct's not banned, it means I haven't gotten it, so if you run over any more hit me up.


----------



## Capella (Jul 17, 2014)

Do you still want me to get some more?


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Feel free, I'm bored.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 17, 2014)

More than willing to help.


----------



## nard (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll try and help, while I'm playing Brawl. ._.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 17, 2014)

I got a load from like 2011 and stuff...


----------



## Lauren (Jul 17, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> More than willing to help.



Chromie is a spam account, Jamie.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 17, 2014)

Ohh I'll look around, kinda bored right now haha


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Chromie is a spam account, Jamie.



I'm not Jamie.

Also Chromie doesn't seem like a spambot...


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses so far guys! Also, I've been checking them myself on top of everything to make sure they are actually spam accounts, so don't worry if you're not sure.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm willing to help, I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll help around. Recently, I saw one with a sig promoting products like Michael Kors and stuff, but I didn't track the username. I'll try hunting.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

*salutes*
YESSIR I WILL DO SO SIR
heheh


----------



## Chibiusa (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah, definitely. Usually with spam accounts their ages are also like around 25-40 years old, but then again there's some users around that age on this site anyway. But yeah, will keep an eye out.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Questionnn
If a user is reeeeally old, and never posted, what's the point of having them?


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll be keeping my eye out for these accounts, as well!


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone  Gotten quite a bit of them gone.



LittleBeary said:


> Questionnn
> If a user is reeeeally old, and never posted, what's the point of having them?



Hard to tell if it's a spammer or not. I'm only looking for spammers


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> Thanks everyone  Gotten quite a bit of them gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell if it's a spammer or not. I'm only looking for spammers



Okie doke. Will keep searching.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

Just saying, almost all of the ones I just sent to Cent had numbers, lowercase letters, and no avatar. Might be useful, might not be.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Just saying, almost all of the ones I just sent to Cent had numbers, lowercase letters, and no avatar. Might be useful, might not be.



Mostly what I do, is I check for these things:
- Junior Member
- No posts
- No avatar
- Link in signature
- Date of Birth January 1st
- Link in Bio
I've gotten about 20.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 17, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Just saying, almost all of the ones I just sent to Cent had numbers, lowercase letters, and no avatar. Might be useful, might not be.



I found a few which didn't have numbers or lowercase letters. Ones which sound like company-looking names are worth checking too (so not names like, Mayor_____ etc).


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I found a few which didn't have numbers or lowercase letters. Ones which sound like company-looking names are worth checking too (so not names like, Mayor_____ etc).



Yeah, that too. Check the sigs too. Found 3 promoting auto insurance, photography and stuff like that.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Also, include a link to the profile in the pm. They don't have to be formatted all fancy-like. Just a link helps get through them since you guys send me 15-20 at a time :>


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 17, 2014)

I'd like to help, But how do you tell if they're banned already or not, and where do you go to see the recently joined users?


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> I'd like to help, But how do you tell if they're banned already or not?



Usually once you go to the profile if Visitor messages is unavailable they're banned.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

Will keep my eyes peeled for them.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> I'd like to help, But how do you tell if they're banned already or not?



User title will say "banned/suspended" and the color of their username will be brown.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay, I have a good list of things to look for..

-Junior Member
- Link in Signature
- No posts
- No avatar

SO MANY.
And I'm only checking the Z's..


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Okay, I have a good list of things to look for..
> 
> -Junior Member
> - Link in Signature
> ...



Haha, well hey, if it makes you feel any better there isn't a magic 'ban user' button. It's a bit of a pain.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> Haha, well hey, if it makes you feel any better there isn't a magic 'ban user' button. It's a bit of a pain.



;__;
Good luck my friend.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Spam crusades of 2014. You saw it here folks.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 17, 2014)

If their last activity date is the same as their join date, would It be considered a spam user? I think it would, just making sure.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> If their last activity date is the same as their join date, would It be considered a spam user? I think it would, just making sure.



Not necessarily. That can just mean an inactive user.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 17, 2014)

There's a lot of people named Zack on here..


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> There's a lot of people named Zack on here..



I just finished working through the Z's. 
Maybe you should try another letter? xD I'm pretty sure Cent doesn't want 5 PM's with the exact same links.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm gonna go ahead and take a break. You guys are more than welcome to continue or stop.. or do whatever you like. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Alice (Jul 17, 2014)

here's a question: Do they need to have links in it? I seem to be finding a lot of accounts with weird about me's. They're new and they seem like spam accounts, but I'm not sure.


----------



## rubyy (Jul 17, 2014)

Alice said:


> here's a question: Do they need to have links in it? I seem to be finding a lot of accounts with weird about me's. They're new and they seem like spam accounts, but I'm not sure.



^^


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

Never seen it. Is it the same person making multiple accounts?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> Okay, I have a good list of things to look for..
> 
> -Junior Member
> - Link in Signature
> ...



Their names also seem to be random letters


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> Never seen it. Is it the same person making multiple accounts?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think I saw a couple that would be like that. No links in their profiles and such though.


----------



## Alice (Jul 17, 2014)

alright, there's a bunch for you to jump into.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Is it weird that I like doing this


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Is it weird that I like doing this



No, you're helping to put criminals behind bans.


----------



## rubyy (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Is it weird that I like doing this



yeah same, it's like a treasure hunt kinda but without the treasure


----------



## Zura (Jul 17, 2014)

Iv never seen someone do this 

Oh and if you goto 

Member list>Advance Search>Search by post>

Youll find a bunch of people who have made accounts and never posted lol


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Iv never seen someone do this
> 
> Oh and if you goto
> 
> ...


Good suggestion. It'll make it a little easier for people to weed them out.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

I just found 12 0_0


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Treasure huuunt 8D


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

In this single PM, I have almost *60*.
WTFPEOPLE


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> In this single PM, I have almost *60*.
> WTFPEOPLE



God, I'm never coming off break.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> God, I'm never coming off break.



I salute you person with French soldier in profile picture.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

It's also a french move to hide from these... at least 500 reported spammers.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> It's also a french move to hide from these... at least 500 reported spammers.



lol, the joke was funny
but the fact that there are 500 is HORRIBLE.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2014)

Um what about the people that haven't been active from 2006-2012? That's a long time not to be on. :/


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 17, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Um what about the people that haven't been active from 2006-2012? That's a long time not to be on. :/



If they're not spam accounts, then they don't necessarily need to be dealt with. People will come and go as they please.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

How do the staff know what accounts are spam accounts?


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> If they're not spam accounts, then they don't necessarily need to be dealt with. People will come and go as they please.



But.. 
people from 2006 who never posted and have no avatar and no signature and are basically blank slates..
They're just clogging up space.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mattyboo1 said:


> How do the staff know what accounts are spam accounts?



They check. It's kind of obvious.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Not what I'm looking for.

And we can tell if it's spam by checking the "about me" section or the signature.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

I generally look for anything that stands out. Strange usernames that don't make sense, stuff posted in the profile that don't add up (meaning they don't have a convincing profile, links for companies).


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> It's also a french move to hide from these... at least 500 reported spammers.



Oh my god, 500? Godspeed, Cent.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Also, if you see a person listing their entire name, where they live, ZIP code, job, what year they married, etc, they PROBABLY are spam.

I've seen many with they're name and hobbies. And the hobbies aren't even convincing.
"I like Rock Climbing and Collecting Hair Clips"
WTF


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Oh my god, 500? Godspeed, Cent.



Just like France, I'm taking a break from this war.

In all seriousness, I'm making coffee and chillin out. I'll get back to it once the apartment is clean.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Also, if you see a person listing their entire name, where they live, ZIP code, job, what year they married, etc, they PROBABLY are spam.
> 
> I've seen many with they're name and hobbies. And the hobbies aren't even convincing.
> "I like Rock Climbing and Collecting Hair Clips"
> WTF



Yea those don't even make any sense .


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> But..
> people from 2006 who never posted and have no avatar and no signature and are basically blank slates..
> They're just clogging up space.



I was talking about the people who _have_ posted, but just haven't been online.



LittleBeary said:


> Also, if you see a person listing their entire name, where they live, ZIP code, job, what year they married, etc, they PROBABLY are spam.
> 
> I've seen many with they're name and hobbies. And the hobbies aren't even convincing.
> "I like Rock Climbing and Collecting Hair Clips"
> WTF


Some people might like collecting hair clips.  Just because their hobbies are unique, doesn't exactly mean they're spam accounts.

I just look for advertisement.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 17, 2014)

Ooh I'd like to help out! I'll try to find some.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I was talking about the people who _have_ posted, but just haven't been online.
> 
> 
> Some people might like collecting hair clips.  Just because their hobbies are unique, doesn't exactly mean they're spam accounts.
> ...



Yeah, but when you see 3 in a row with the same 'format'...


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Some people might like collecting hair clips.  Just because their hobbies are unique, doesn't exactly mean they're spam accounts.
> 
> I just look for advertisement.



I find a lot of copy-pasted dating site bios about older women


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2014)

Here are some weird ones:
My hobbies are Target Shooting and Insect collecting. 
I'm interested in Political Science, Chess and Hindi 
I love Photography, watching TV (Breaking Bad) and Sand castle building
My hobbies are Mineral collecting, Geocaching and Skateboarding.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Here are some weird ones:
> My hobbies are Target Shooting and Insect collecting.
> I'm interested in Political Science, Chess and Hindi
> I love Photography, watching TV (Breaking Bad) and Sand castle building
> My hobbies are Mineral collecting, Geocaching and Skateboarding.



Ummm...
YEAH


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent do you want me to send the url? (Web address or whatever it's called)


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?56708-IVallejos

found one Ms. Cent mod


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?56708-IVallejos
> 
> found one Mr. Cent mod sir



*COUGH*Centisagirl*COUGH*


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?56708-IVallejos
> 
> found one Mr. Cent mod sir


Might wanna PM them to her.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 17, 2014)

ummmmm..... stupid auto correct??................................ oops................................


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I find a lot of copy-pasted dating site bios about older women



Yea those ones are odd XD.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> Yea those ones are odd XD.


"Retired teacher Ann loves long walks outside, knitting things for her grandchildren, and enjoys relaxing with her family."
(◎_◎; )


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?54254-T1616

Found another Ms. Cent mod


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?54254-T1616
> 
> Found another Ms. Cent mod





Spoiler: What it says in English



In the meantime I will update and have not protected, you do me creativity and in the end they will do the same.
- I do makes you stronger "is guilty, but his strange love this white tunic that looks karen and the place nor have already tired of crazy -.. Yours wrong, quiet get away claude c is the female that now decide, beautiful tops and face rest.
It was a door that we then saw it, for whom everything without hesitation and go soak a lot of work found a worker.
His biggest lying on the, as yet it has its mail with piece thank you, not bad obliged to he dares any longer it takes and without hesitation all its ardor is completely suffocated controller I'd like to see. An argument broke out knowledge and indeed from'm sufficiency, a table and again. Free clairvoyance immediate


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Spoiler: What it says in English
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Spanish version of Baba Ji .


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey nobody else is doing "o" right?


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?39503-NedHIZ

And another


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Hey nobody else is doing "o" right?



I worked on Z and a bit of K, so I don't think so.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?47716-JWIT

another


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent is a girl? The more you know I guess.

I'm keeping a look out. The T1616 person is online, oops.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay NOBODY ELSE DO O pls


----------



## Mariah (Jul 17, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?47716-JWIT
> 
> another



PM Cent. You don't have to post them here.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 17, 2014)

I dub this effort: "The Spamhunt".

Cause it's like a manhunt... but it's looking for spam.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 17, 2014)

Is anyone doing P? I don't want to send her any names that she's already received :x


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 17, 2014)

Should we also report the people who don't have any personal info and no posts but 950 bells? I've seen a lot of those...


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Yeah, but when you see 3 in a row with the same 'format'...



There was one guy i found who made 5 accounts or more with almost the same name. -_-


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

I do not like spam. Too much sodium.

Lets destroy these bots.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

I did part of a, and will be doing more.

- - - Post Merge - - -

we need some sort of fan art with us destroying the bots


----------



## Zura (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?3988-kellYpaRk14

This is one right?


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

Doing I!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?3988-kellYpaRk14
> 
> This is one right?



Yeah, Thats one.


----------



## Zura (Jul 17, 2014)

This is weirdly fun lol
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?5389-dsouzachrist


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

anyone know a way to find new members easily?


----------



## Zura (Jul 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Member list>Advance Search>Search by post>
> 
> Youll find a bunch of people who have made accounts and never posted lol


This may help.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?7231-konr39


----------



## Capella (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay I left off at page 65 so you can start there if you guys wanna help


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

Ok, heres a tip:
DO NOT CLICK ON ANY ADVERTISEMENTS
if theyre gonna spam us, we should ignore them. and protect our computers from harm.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?3988-kellYpaRk14
> 
> This is one right?


but that account was made in 2011. How is that a spam account?


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> but that account was made in 2011. How is that a spam account?



They have a link to a company in their profile.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok guys, prepare for something bad.
at my school, we would play on Cool Math Games. (only in math, cause that teacher was awesome)
Im gonna stop now. 
WHY?
this!!!!!!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?44709-ianalex27
Why, awesome website?
Why?
Edit: I hovered over the link, its fake. -_-


----------



## Zura (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?7244-anejunpio001

Spam alert!


----------



## Capella (Jul 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?3988-kellYpaRk14
> 
> This is one right?


Nah that's a spam account but not the ones we're searching for 
@Kenny go to community > Join date


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

yeah I also noticed a bunch of users who never posted have 950 bells. weird.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?7244-anejunpio001
> 
> Spam alert!



You need to send it to cent


----------



## Zura (Jul 17, 2014)

Capella said:


> Nah that's a spam account but not the ones we're searching for
> @Kenny go to community > Join date


What kind then? newer ones?


mattyboo1 said:


> yeah I also noticed a bunch of users who never posted have 950 bells. weird.


Iv also noticed that...


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What kind then? newer ones?
> 
> Iv also noticed that...


it makes no sense why they have 950 bells. it may have something to do with the new member welcome bonus though. but im not sure.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 17, 2014)

lol:
"Hi!
My name is Walter I am a 20 years old girl from Germany."


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> lol:
> "Hi!
> My name is Walter I am a 20 years old girl from Germany."



is a real person actually making these accounts or is it a computer?


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

I saw one that said they had a son named Rosemary.
....


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I saw one that said they had a son named Rosemary.
> ....



these spam accounts have personal information in their profile.


----------



## Alice (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> is a real person actually making these accounts or is it a computer?



It's a generator. Hence why they're all randomized. Different initial/surname as name stated in signature and with varying gender, there's also a lot of broken English.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys also check the vms on the profiles because one I just fou d posted their link in the vms:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?8176-oguruhaao


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

i am only at page 3 of the letter I and i have found about 15!!!!!


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

3 already lol

Can we get a special collectible for helping pls?

(is joke)


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm gonna start on S.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> 3 already lol
> 
> Can we get a special collectible for helping pls?



That would be cool though.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

My hobbies are RC cars, Freerunning and Vehkcle 
restoration.
Direct Quote from one. -_-


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

"Hi here. My name is Berniece Pletcher. One of factors that he loves most is fitness but he has not got the time lately. Auditing is how i make an income. Hawaii has always been my living place. I've been working in this little website temporarly now. Check it out here: http://www.poradnia.pl/czerniak-diagnostyka-leczenie-profilaktyka.html"

The broken English is strong with this one.


----------



## Zura (Jul 17, 2014)

Does it matter when they joined?

Also can we post them here? I don't wanna fill up my mailbox lol


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Does it matter when they joined?
> 
> Also can we post them here? I don't wanna fill up my mailbox lol



Just put them all in one PM.
It's not that hard.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

Ive noticed another pattern:

My name is (X) and i am studying (X) (usually degign technology) at (Place).

Should these be reported as spam? ive seen 4 so far


----------



## Capella (Jul 17, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Ive noticed another pattern:
> 
> My name is (X) and i am studying (X) (usually degign technology) at (Place).
> 
> Should these be reported as spam? ive seen 4 so far



Those are the ones yes. 
What page are you on?


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

Capella said:


> Those are the ones yes.
> What page are you on?



20 odd


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

This guy hid it in his signature.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?6334-icha2366


----------



## Cariad (Jul 17, 2014)

Am I ok to do H?


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

I found 20 on one page of S.
WHY DO THESE EXSIST


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> This guy hid it in his signature.
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?6334-icha2366



Theys gettin smarter!

holy crap we are in trouble


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

omg
we need a chatzy dedicated to this.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Theys gettin smarter!
> 
> holy crap we are in trouble



Yes, fellow waluigi fan. We are.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

I have G.


----------



## Zura (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll start looking in K


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?40269-IdaGartne 
noooo you are not from food network liar
you are not even her


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

"She was one of webcam chat the questions on there was what topics 
would you like to see what pictures I post of him in his panties ****ing his ass.
All the lights were out in the camp."

The ****.


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2014)

Do you guys still need more help? I know there is a ton of people already on it but I'd be happy to lend a hand.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2014)

I was working on A. Stopped at page 6 so look at page 7 if you want. There's too many. X(
 They usually have a lot of private info,and the first two letters are capital in the username.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

This is not only good but hilarious

I would do this as my job if it was an actual job. It would be grrrrreat


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

"I like my hobby Origami. 
I to learn English in my free time."

NEWSFLASH
Robots can't spell.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I got P.


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what letters/pages haven't been checked so I can start there.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

I did pages 1-6 of I. 
i found at least 25.

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyone got X?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> "I like my hobby Origami.
> I to learn English in my free time."
> 
> NEWSFLASH
> Robots can't spell.



Well we all know that they can't win spelling bee's XD (I got 1st in 6th and 2nd in 5th,same school)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Scrap that


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2014)

Benmjy said:


> Can anyone tell me what letters/pages haven't been checked so I can start there.



I was working on A and stopped on page 6 so start on page 7 if you want. Look on page 15 on this thread. I already said this right after you posted. :/


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

*Chatzy*

*cough* Lets get this thread a little less clogged*cough*


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

I bet you all 50 quid these bots are being programmed in china or japan 

The most famous place to find engrish


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

*If they say something about unifying the globe, they're spam.*


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 17, 2014)

I did like three pages of the J's. To whoever asked if someone did X. I noticed most of the X profiles had already been viewed by users here who have been reporting them, so most likely most of the X's are being taken care of. But it wouldn't hurt to check on them if you wanted to.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have sweeped up the first few pages of P. I think I'm on page 4 at the moment.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> *If they say something about unifying the globe, they're spam.*



That's great to know. That will help with finding these spam users.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm on page 4 of S, with only users with 0 posts shown.

45 users so far.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

I sweeped up the first 15 pages of G. G had like none though. Either that or i missed em.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> *If they say something about unifying the globe, they're spam.*



"Hello! My name is Al. I am happy that I can unify to the entire world. I live in Italy, in the south region. I dream to check out the various nations, to obtain acquainted with interesting people."

An example of such.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

What letters are left? I'll go and check one of those out.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

<a href="http://www.spsusucks.com/">Southern Polytechnic State University</a>
<a href="http://www.boothresearch.com/high-definition-market-research-services/">market research companies</a>
<a href="http://www.webonomics.co/">Webonomics</a>
<a href="http://theeverydaybeauty.blogspot.com/2011/05/baltic-collagen-face-and-neck-gel.html">Baltic Collagen</a>
<a href="http://www.colesinnovation.org/">business conferences</a>

LE FAIL SPAM BOT


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 17, 2014)

Im taking V now


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Box9Missingo said:


> What letters are left? I'll go and check one of those out.



Y, U, B, H, D, Q, etc.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm looking through the users starting with U​


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Y, U, B, H, D, Q, etc.


I was able to check the first 5 pages of H.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Is there a way for TBT staff to disable the spam bot? And do they ban them or totally delete the accounts?


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Y, U, B, H, D, Q, etc.



Thanks. I'll go and check out Y.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> Is there a way for TBT staff to disable the spam bot? And do they ban them or totally delete the accounts?



I thiiiink they delete them. But I don't know.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

We should probably get one of those protection things to keep robots out.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> We should probably get one of those protection things to keep robots out.


The kind where you type in letters when you join? I thought TBT already had that.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> The kind where you type in letters when you join? I thought TBT already had that.





It does. 
Obviously they don't work.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

How do some of these members who have never posted have over 1K TBTB???​


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 17, 2014)

it says Lsepth


----------



## Capella (Jul 17, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> How do some of these members who have never posted have over 1K TBTB???​


idk this guy had 6k and he never posted send it to the staff


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 17, 2014)

Capella said:


> idk this guy had 6k and he never posted send it to the staff



this is called spam. posts are deleted but they still have the tbt! or they started with that many.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 17, 2014)

Alright half way done with O! I've seen some really funny stuff.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Come here to chat and post silly spam messages! 

shhh


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> How do some of these members who have never posted have over 1K TBTB???​



I was wondering the exact same thing.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

Got Y done. Going to start on Q.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 17, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> How do some of these members who have never posted have over 1K TBTB???​



I believe every user starts with 990 TBT Bells when they join. It's not that hard to simply gain ten more. They also probably have these accounts donate to specific accounts, too? But it really doesn't matter since they are getting deleted anyway.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Holy heck, I'm up to 80.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> I believe every user starts with 990 TBT Bells when they join. It's not that hard to simply gain ten more. They also probably have these accounts donate to specific accounts, too? But it really doesn't matter since they are getting deleted anyway.



I only started with 150 TBT.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> I only started with 150 TBT.



I started with 950. :}


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> I only started with 150 TBT.



same


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> I only started with 150 TBT.


I remember reading a thread where every so often as a new user you'd get large sums of bells until 900 something.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 17, 2014)

Hm well I signed up with 150 as well.

On the topic, I met a few spam accounts before but I imagine they are gone now. If I remember any names I'll take a look.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Does anybody remember the spam bot that was offering fortunes being told?
They would prophesize.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

How exactly do i search for usernames that start with specific letters?


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> View attachment 56512
> It does.
> Obviously they don't work.



I never remember seeing it, it must not work.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> I never remember seeing it, it must not work.



maybe they should add more numbers to type in so it tricks the spam bots.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 17, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> I believe every user starts with 990 TBT Bells when they join. It's not that hard to simply gain ten more. They also probably have these accounts donate to specific accounts, too? But it really doesn't matter since they are getting deleted anyway.



I started somewhere between 150-450


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> I started somewhere between 150-450



I randomly kept getting bonuses like 400 bells though.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 17, 2014)

Or a unique question, like uh...

"What is the green thing that grows on tree branches?"   Answer: leaf
"In Animal Crossing you can be male or female, true or false?" Answer: true
"True or false, Animal Crossing was developed by Sega." Answer: false
"On the moderator application form, what should you select?  Answer: Ban Justin

(bad examples don't use them)

And they would be really easy but randomly generated so bots get wrekd.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Or a unique question, like uh...
> 
> "What is the green thing that grows on tree branches?"   Answer: leaf
> "In Animal Crossing you can be male or female, true or false?" Answer: true
> ...



yes. lots of sites use these types of things.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Does anybody remember the spam bot that was offering fortunes being told?
> They would prophesize.



I saw one like that before on another forum, only he was trying to sell love potions .

Just got done with Q.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay, I'm done for now. I got like 200 in all today.
WOOT.
gl Cent.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 17, 2014)

Hng, there's so many.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Okay, I'm done for now. I got like 200 in all today.
> WOOT.
> gl Cent.



cent will have a lot of banning to do.


----------



## Zura (Jul 17, 2014)

What will banning do lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Got through a bunch of Ps.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What will banning do lol



Stop the users from logging on?


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> Stop the users from logging on?



Most of them have never posted. I think he has to delete them all.  XD


----------



## Zura (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> Stop the users from logging on?



I dont think they intend to


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Most of them have never posted. I think he has to delete them all.  XD



if they could delete the spam bot that would solve everything.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh my I just finished the letter O. The last two pages contained about 35 accounts all made by the same bot...


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Oh my I just finished the letter O. The last two pages contained about 35 accounts all made by the same bot...



you should PM them to cent.
I can't find any accounts when I search.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> you should PM them to cent.
> I can't find any accounts when I search.



What are you trying to look for account wise?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> you should PM them to cent.
> I can't find any accounts when I search.



I did... If you need help getting to the letters, just click go to anyone's profile, and click on Member List. Then, you can click one of the letters at the top.

And after counting, I did roughly 175 today, give or take one or two!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

Back working on the Us again.​


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

which letters still need to be done?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

I think we should make this hunt a yearly thing XD j/s​


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I think we should make this hunt a yearly thing XD j/s​



It should be a competition to see who could get the most spam users xD


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> It should be a competition to see who could get the most spam users xD



Winner gets a cookie.​


----------



## nard (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll be doing the D's. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> I'll be doing the D's. c:



http://us21.chatzy.com/63298390207229

Don't forget the chat. D: I'm so alone. ;~;


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm there


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh dear god I just woke up from a nap to 39 pms.


----------



## Lassy (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know if this has been said, but wouldn't it be better to just delete all accounts that never posted?
(For a certain time).
I often clean up my forum by deleting all inactive users. I don't see the use of cluttering the forum with inactive members. It would be much quicker.


----------



## Capella (Jul 17, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I don't know if this has been said, but wouldn't it be better to just delete all accounts that never posted?
> (For a certain time).
> I often clean up my forum by deleting all inactive users. I don't see the use of cluttering the forum with inactive members. It would be much quicker.



But what if someone takes an inactive's username?


----------



## Silversea (Jul 17, 2014)

Capella said:


> But what if someone takes an inactive's username?



...if they never posted isn't that fair enough really?


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Silversea said:


> ...if they never posted isn't that fair enough really?



This is just my opinion but i don't think that anybody should have their accounts deleted ( unless they are spam accounts )


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 18, 2014)

i just did some of the N's. though, i was reporting pages with 0 biographies, is that okay? i know for sure some were spammers, but others just had a weird trend in names, but no posts or anything in sig/bio. i hope thats okay. ill look more later.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't understand why these accounts are created, what purpose do they serve? Lmao. And on this forum of all forums. I have some names too but you seem like you're swamped (39 pms omg).

Plus I'm sure at this point any name I send you is probably a name someone already found. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can just imagine you with a giant ban hammer. ohgodplsletmedrawthisplease

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also w.t.f. 
like the actual f. A good chunk of these accounts I'm finding are all like "I love breaking bad!" Makes me feel all kinds of weird having a breaking bad...everything. Get these people outta here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not a bot I swear!

_buybrand new health insurance for only pennies a day at belltreeforums.com _


----------



## Cariad (Jul 18, 2014)

"My hobbies are vintage clothing" um....


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 18, 2014)

In the U's, i saw so much Russian. SO MUCH RUSSIAN.​


----------



## Hikari (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow, some spammers are really un creative with their usernames...

us23visit1
usvisit02
usvisit03


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Wow, some spammers are really un creative with their usernames...
> 
> us23visit1
> usvisit02
> usvisit03



One would almost say that they're unliterate.


----------



## nard (Jul 18, 2014)

Remember the Spamchat, guys. It's on page 22, second post.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 18, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> One would almost say that they're unliterate.



One would almost say that you're illiterate. :3


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Remember the Spamchat, guys. It's on page 22, second post.



_shhhhhhhh_

http://us21.chatzy.com/63298390207229


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 18, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Wow, some spammers are really un creative with their usernames...
> 
> us23visit1
> usvisit02
> usvisit03



I already did the Us.​


----------



## nard (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey Callaway, you need to join the Spamhunt Chat. c;


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Hey Callaway, you need to join the Spamhunt Chat. c;



ah okay hold on.​


----------



## Beary (Jul 18, 2014)

My hobbies are Shortwave listening, Surfing and *Vintage car.*


----------



## Caius (Jul 19, 2014)

Got a few more of the pms done. I'm still working on the backlog in my off time so don't expect another *900* like the first day. Thanks to our new mods, I do foresee a lot of new free time though.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

Cent said:


> Got a few more of the pms done. I'm still working on the backlog in my off time so don't expect another *900* like the first day. Thanks to our new mods, I do foresee a lot of new free time though.



Do you have the biggest mailbox?


----------



## Caius (Jul 19, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Do you have the biggest mailbox?



Yes. Included with modship


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2014)

I've been meaning to ask, what ARE you doing with all these accounts?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like, ya'll got a free shooting range or something or are they practice for the new mods to ban people?


----------



## Caius (Jul 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I've been meaning to ask, what ARE you doing with all these accounts?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Like, ya'll got a free shooting range or something or are they practice for the new mods to ban people?



Nope, I've just been banning the accounts myself. I sent a few to gandalf as practice. He's got the touch


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2014)

Cent said:


> He's got the touch



I'm slightly afraid now.


----------



## Caius (Jul 19, 2014)

He's a lot less jaded than the rest of us are. He's fine.


----------



## Caius (Jul 21, 2014)

*UPDATE*

There has been an update to the first post in the thread.


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I'm slightly afraid now.



Pulse is still racing like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Caius (Jul 21, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Pulse is still racing like you wouldn't believe.



Welp. I thought I was bad.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll do N if no one else has decided to do it yet...

NEVERMIND 

I'll do G's.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 21, 2014)

"Howdy! Allow me commence by saying my identify - Mallory Rath. Alabama is in which my home is. Caving is something that I've carried out for years. Accounting is my profession. See what is new on my web page below: http://nuvagenicdiet.com"
-BetteGuev

Honestly, everyone loves people saying they own a dieting website...


----------



## Caius (Jul 21, 2014)

Heheh, some of the descriptions are hilarious.


----------



## Beary (Jul 21, 2014)

I love your new username, Jamie.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 21, 2014)

Just saw this one and it made me chuckle. XD

Pleasant to satisfy you, I am Chi and my spouse won't like it at all.

In my specialist lifetime I am a personal debt collector.
Virginia is the place our house is. One particular of the incredibly best factors in the world for me is playing 
lacross but I are unable to make it my profession genuinely.

Verify out my internet site here: *http: //www.zombiecommand.com/news/plants-vs-zombies-xbla-trailer/*


----------



## Beary (Aug 3, 2014)

You know what, I feel like spamhunting.
Feel free to join the chat.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 4, 2014)

can't you just ip ban them


----------



## Caius (Aug 4, 2014)

CR33P said:


> can't you just ip ban them



No.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 5, 2014)

Voldemort said:


> No.



why not


----------



## Caius (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't have that kind of power.


----------



## Justin (Aug 5, 2014)

It's not like every bot comes from the exact same IP address either...


----------



## Caius (Aug 5, 2014)

Justin said:


> It's not like every bot comes from the exact same IP address either...



That too.


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 8, 2014)

In the birthday bar there is 3 people that are 80 and have simular user names


----------



## Beary (Aug 8, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> In the birthday bar there is 3 people that are 80 and have simular user names



How terrifying


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 8, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> In the birthday bar there is 3 people that are 80 and have simular user names



Thanks for pointing that out.


Would like to remind everyone that if you make alt accounts you will be banned for it. The length of which depending on how many you make. I'd also like to point out that if you make alt accounts for the purpose of transferring bells, *you will have ALL of your bells removed including the ones in your ABD and your ban will be increased by two weeks.*


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

May I ask how would one know if someone made another account?


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 8, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> May I ask how would one know if someone made another account?



IP address


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 8, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> May I ask how would one know if someone made another account?



IP matches. Every device you use to sign into TBT with adds an IP address to your account. We have a feature that allows us to see if users share any IPs and I use that to see if people have made another account.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> IP address



Oh, okay.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Gonna go spamhunting for bots a bit later. Anyone who shows up in the memberlist is not banned, correct?

7000TH POST! CELEBRATE!


----------



## Beary (Aug 8, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Gonna go spamhunting for bots a bit later. Anyone who shows up in the memberlist is not banned, correct?
> 
> 7000TH POST! CELEBRATE!



mhm, no banned people show up.
I would hunt for bots, but I'm on my iPad soooo


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> mhm, no banned people show up.
> I would hunt for bots, but I'm on my iPad soooo



Please. I caught like 30 users with only my iPad.


----------



## Beary (Aug 8, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Please. I caught like 30 users with only my iPad.



I'm all about efficiency, man. I got 300 in a day with my computer.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 8, 2014)

Did a little spamhunting tonight and found this little gem: Words Ending With Q: Words That End With Q is extremely valuable in word games for instance scrabble or words with friends. This word file would assist you to acquire high scores in your word games.

Guess this bot likes Scrabble XD.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?34122-GracielaX  Spam. mmm


----------



## starlark (Aug 11, 2014)

o_o I accidentally made another account under the username rufliane but I'm not using it currently and I'd rather have it deleted if this is possible.
Is this okay? This was on my first day btw XD

*EDIT* read the first page and phew! I'm all good, just ignore this one please ^^


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

Edited this, too tired. Who needs sleep.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 11, 2014)

Guys, it says on the first page to PM it.

Edit: I also have a question. Say you have brothers/sisters who play acnl and want to make an account here, would that cause all the accounts on the IP address to be banned? I don't personally but it's something I'm curious about.


----------



## Bird (Aug 11, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Guys, it says on the first page to PM it.



Oh yeah, I forgot lol. Too tired to function.


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 11, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Guys, it says on the first page to PM it.
> 
> Edit: I also have a question. Say you have brothers/sisters who play acnl and want to make an account here, would that cause all the accounts on the IP address to be banned? I don't personally but it's something I'm curious about.



If you have siblings or anyone who wants to make an account on TBT (using the same IP address), then you're supposed to PM a mod to let them know. There's a list of users with family/friend accounts on shared IP addresses apparently.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 11, 2014)

Spammers ;~;
Hi there. Allow me start by introducing the author, her name is Cecil Derrickson. Her working day occupation is a data processing officer. Maryland is the only place I've been residing in. What he truly enjoys doing is handwriting but he's been using on new things lately. Her husband and her maintain a website. You may want to verify it out: http://www.istreetfashion.com/world-cup-2014-nail-designs/


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Spammers ;~;
> Hi there. Allow me start by introducing the author, her name is Cecil Derrickson. Her working day occupation is a data processing officer. Maryland is the only place I've been residing in. What he truly enjoys doing is handwriting but he's been using on new things lately. Her husband and her maintain a website. You may want to verify it out: http://www.istreetfashion.com/world-cup-2014-nail-designs/



lmao
Pathetic attempt. I could do better then that.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?34122-GracielaX  Spam. mmm



That's been banned for a long while now.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 11, 2014)

Tip: brisk walking is considered the best exercise to lose weight or just 
sprinkled with vinegar how to lose weight 
Sherry or balsamic peuu acids and very fragrant. 
How to lose weight if you enjoyed this article, 
alllns we discuss a technique for weight loss that you can 
What if you are sick. It is usually difficult to lose weight with a good diet and exercise, 
pouur but that you need to survive.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It was in Spanish I translated it with Google Translate. XD


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?2499-Lost-Spirit

??? Username color is grey.


----------



## Caius (Aug 11, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?2499-Lost-Spirit
> 
> ??? Username color is grey.



Cursed. Not a spammer.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?47716-JWIT


----------



## Beary (Aug 12, 2014)

CR33P said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?47716-JWIT



PM them. Don't post them here.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 13, 2014)

Beary said:


> PM them. Don't post them here.



why don't you pm them?????


----------



## Beary (Aug 13, 2014)

CR33P said:


> why don't you pm them?????



I do PM them.


----------



## Caius (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been getting to the small lists first. Haven't had much time lately but I am still doing it


----------



## Flop (Aug 13, 2014)

Should we even bother reporting inactive spam accounts?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

For the past days, I have started to see these accounts like: RT223, F03G, 32TR and other variations. Can't tell if those are spam accounts since they have no links in their bios...


----------



## Flop (Aug 13, 2014)

Bird said:


> For the past days, I have started to see these accounts like: RT223, F03G, 32TR and other variations. Can't tell if those are spam accounts since they have no links in their bios...



*cough*  *ZR388*

If there's no solid proof, you can't assume that they are spammers.


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Flop said:


> *cough*  *ZR388*
> 
> If there's no solid proof, you can't assume that they are spammers.



I know! Though there were many accounts like it.


----------



## f11 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bird said:


> I know! Though there were many accounts like it.


hes saying that because that was one of voldemorts old username.


----------



## Caius (Aug 14, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> hes saying that because that was one of voldemorts old username.



Yeah, if there's no descriptions, don't assume.



Flop said:


> Should we even bother reporting inactive spam accounts?



You can if you want.


----------

